# Voltmaster LA55R - 240V ???



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

A few years ago during a storm, I called a company that made the Voltmaster locally and they wired any way you wanted. Not knowing ANYTHING about generators, and NEEDING one due to know power going on the 2nd day, I said to wire 120V. Now, I would like to attach using a transfer switch to the house, and wonder if it can be converted to 240V. I attached the schematic which doesn't even show it offered as 120V for the 3 prong twist-lock. Everything is 20A, even the l5-20P receptacle.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

*Generator Help!*

A few years ago during a storm, I called a company that made the Voltmaster locally and they wired any way you wanted. Not knowing ANYTHING about generators, and NEEDING one due to know power going on the 2nd day, I said to wire 120V. Now, I would like to attach using a transfer switch to the house, and wonder if it can be converted to 240V. I attached the schematic which doesn't even show it offered as 120V for the 3 prong twist-lock. Everything is 20A, even the l5-20P receptacle.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have a 4 prong receptacle (as shown on your schematic) on the generator, likely an L14-20R? If so, that is how you connect to your transfer switch. You want 2 hots, a neutral, and a ground.

I don't see an L5-20R on the schematic.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

It only has a 3 prong twist lock


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you are positive that is the schematic for your generator?

If so, and you are comfortable, get a new receptacle and wire it as shown in the schematic.

Or, you could still put a transfer switch or interlock on your main panel and make up a cable that would feed both legs of the panel. You wouldn't be able to run anything at 240 vac, and if you have any multi-wire branch circuits you might have a problem.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

That is the schematic I received with the unit; I will take pictures of the end cap and remove it and take pics of the wiring.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

*Generator Wiring Pictures*

Here are the pics


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Are there any labels on the wires themselves?

It looks like they have both windings on the stator connected in parallel. This will give you the 120 volts. I base this on the way the wires from the connector are connected together. You'd want to reverse them so that they would be in phase.

If you can, mark the leads so you know what goes where, then hook the two whites together. If you measure the output from the two black wires you should have 240 volts.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you talking on the endcap where the black and white are together at the circuit breaker? Separate those and connect the 2 whites?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

From what I see, correct me if I'm wrong:

From the connector, you have a black and white wire going to the circuit breaker. you also have a black and white wire going to the receptacle.

Disconnect them all. Then connect the two whites together. Leave the two blacks separated and put your meter across them. 

You should read 240 across the blacks. 120 from each black to a white.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks aandpdan,
Thats exactly what I was thinking....I will connect the 2 whites and check it out....busy week so I won't get to it until next weekend....stay tunes for the outcome!

THANKS for your patience.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, Didn't get a chance to do anything but pop the cap off and show the 2 black wires coming from each leg....hopefully I can get to it soon. 
I attached the pic of the 2 black and 2 white from generator head.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, a quick update. I took off the end cap, unplugged the connector and tested the wires. With my meter, each black wire to a white wire is 120V. to test for 240, do I jumper the two black sockets with a wire and touch the jumper with one lead and a white with the other?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

No. You put a jumper across the two white wires, those are your neutral. You then put your meter on both black wires (DO NOT JUMP THEM TOGETHER) to test for 240.

Meter across both blacks = 240 volts.
Meter from EITHER black to the white (neutral) 120 volts.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

SUCCESS. I went ahead and jumpered the two white wires and took the meter to the black wires and 240v. When I tested each black to the whites I hot 120v. So I have to replace the receptacle on the end cap to a 250v, and figure out which white and black wires to switch around and I'm good to go.

THANKS for everyones help with this.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad you got it!


----------

